# The 7 Dwarves



## Sarah (Apr 13, 2003)

Why must dwarves always come in 7?

Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs

The Seven Fathers of the Dwarves

Seven to the Dwarf Lords great minors and craftsmen, etc...

Why 7?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 13, 2003)

Well the last two mean the same thing.

7 for the dwarf lords means that there is 1 Ring for each father of the Dwarves.

And I'd go to a Disney forum for that first one...


----------



## Sador (Apr 13, 2003)

Not to mention the seven deadly sins, the seven seas, the seven ages of man and seven brides for seven brothers.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 14, 2003)

You forgot the seven days of the weak!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 14, 2003)

> 7 for the dwarf lords means that there is 1 Ring for each father of the Dwarves.



There weren’t Seven fathers/descendants of the seven fathers at the time of the forging of the ring. The Firebeards and Broadbeams (Nogrodian and Belegostian) Dwarves excavated into Moria after the sinking of Beleriand, and it is probable that they were under the rule of Durin's descendants and were integrated into Khazad-dum. A example like this is the acceptance of many Northmen into Gondor prior to the kinstrife or the integration of the Sindar into the Noldorin kingdoms. As for the descendants of the fathers of the other Dwarves, the Ironfists, Stiffbeards, Blacklocks and Stonefoots they may have each been given a Ring of power, them being wholly independent kingdoms. It is said that some of them turned to evil, could this be because of the rings, though remember Androg's words to Mim concerning the unfriendliness of the Eastern Dwarves, or at least some of them.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 16, 2003)

Tolkien may have attached 7 to the Dwarves (see first post) because he had been subliminally affected by Snow White.

(Careful, Sarah, Min*o*rs are under-18s; Min*e*rs delve for the earth's treasures)


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 18, 2003)

Not only this, but at the time of the War of the Ring there are 7 remaining of the dwarves who set out with Bilbo to destroy the dragon Smaug.


----------

